# envoie de piece jointe



## olive77 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,je ne sais pas comment proceder pour l'envoie de piece jointe sur le pad pourriez vous m'aider merci pour vos reponses a+ olive


----------



## chti (21 Octobre 2010)

Il a fallu que je passe sur safari pour répondre...
Pages : dans "mes documents" cliquer en bas à gauche (flèche dans rectangle).
Evernote : sélectionner le document et une enveloppe en bas symbolise l'envoi par mèl.
Goodreader : dans "manage files" sélectionner un document et s'ouvre une fenêtre avec en haut à droite le bouton d'envoi par mèl (et au-dessus, ,le choix entre "copy" et "move".
Dans "use your handwriting" (UYH) : en bas un bouton envoi par mèl permet l'envoi du texte manuscrit...

Mais je ne connais pas toutes les possibilités...

Envoyé de l'ipad


----------



## olive77 (21 Octobre 2010)

merci merci j'essaye


----------

